# 2005 GTO Commercial...



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Im Watching The Sugar Bowl And The Commercial Comes On...Doesnt Show it In Motion But I Got A Hard On Thinking About it! arty:


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

PS- If No One Knew The Msrp Is $34,395


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Saw the same commercial. Kinda of makes me wish I had waited for the 05. Oh well. That commercial kicks a**. Much better than the 05 Mustang commercial.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree :cool


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

Anybody have a link to it?


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> PS- If No One Knew The Msrp Is $34,395


It's a steal at that price!! :cheers


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Which Mustang commercial are your talking about? The Steve Mcqueen version kicked ass!! I have not seen the 05 ones for the GTO yet.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

I Dont Belive Theirs A Link To It....If U Watching The Football Game Instead of Men's Olympic Swimming U Would Have Seen It!


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> Which Mustang commercial are your talking about? The Steve Mcqueen version kicked ass!! I have not seen the 05 ones for the GTO yet.


You are right. The Steve Mcqueen commercial was good but it is still a Ford. Watch the football game tonight and I am sure they will play it again. I was at the dealership this morning and they were all talking about it. Hope you get to see it. :cheers


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

6spdgoat said:


> Which Mustang commercial are your talking about? The Steve Mcqueen version kicked ass!! I have not seen the 05 ones for the GTO yet.


I wonder if the teenie boppers that might want a Mustang or the 16 y/o first car crowd would even know what the hell that commercial was about? Effective? :lol:


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Dont Belive Theirs A Link To It....If U Watching The Football Game Instead of Men's Olympic Swimming U Would Have Seen It!



How Much Time Do You Waste By Capping The First Letter Of Each Word? Try Only Capping The First Letter Of The First Word Of The Sentence. Trust Me You Will Thank Me Later.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

sboylan said:


> How Much Time Do You Waste By Capping The First Letter Of Each Word? Try Only Capping The First Letter Of The First Word Of The Sentence. Trust Me You Will Thank Me Later.


That has always annoyed me about PGoldz posts.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry Its Juist My Style.... I Dont have to cap, But I Prefer To If U Dont Like Dont Click My Threads!

BTW - How Much Time Do U Waste Talking About Other Peole Nerd!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> PS- If No One Knew The Msrp Is $34,395


I'm not saying you are wrong, but the pontiac web site shows a picture of an 05 with hood scoops, and says "GTO as shown above 32,995 before incentives.".


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

my gosh.....the things people bitch about in this forum...  :lol:


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

They Must Have Just Added That Today! Before it Said 34!

And :agree With Vader!


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Guys - let's keep it on track here. No personal attacks please.

:cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree If he wants to capitalize every word go for it. It's a free country


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

Just saw the commercial tonight watching SC pummel OU (uh oh, you think that might start some tangents?). 

Back on track...that commerical makes me want to go buy another GTO!!! Cool Commercial...

:cheers


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Yea I just saw the commercial also, truly amazing piece of work that GTO is :cool


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

U Aint Never lied I Tivo'd Teh Commercial And I Keep Playin it Over and Over!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Sorry Its Juist My Style.... I Dont have to cap, But I Prefer To If U Dont Like Dont Click My Threads!
> 
> BTW - How Much Time Do U Waste Talking About Other Peole Nerd!


Yes, I Am The Nerd; Except You Have A Homepage With A Picture Of A Dragon Slayer. Let Me Guess? You Are A Fan Of D&D, Pokemon, Power Rangers, Etc.? Also, I Don't Talk About People On This Forum, I Prefer To Mock. Future, Future GTO Owner Boy.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

sboylan said:


> Yes, I Am The Nerd; Except You Have A Homepage With A Picture Of A Dragon Slayer. Let Me Guess? You Are A Fan Of D&D, Pokemon, Power Rangers, Etc.? Also, I Don't Talk About People On This Forum, I Prefer To Mock. Future, Future GTO Owner Boy.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Actually U Douce...Its My Team's Website Ever Heard Of Xbox Live?
Well If u have or Havent U Should Really Hold Ur Tounge Cuz Mr. Dungeons And Dragons Makes An Xtra $2G's A Month Owning Hoes Like Yourself On A Game. For The Record I Dont Play Those Gay RPG's. Only Shooters and Sports Son.

Yes Future Is Right...I bet ur wife will be staring at my crotch when she see's a 19 Y/o with an 05 Goat Compared To ur 04!

Anything Else U Got To Say Mr. Polack From Warsaw Indiana? Which is The Bitch State!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> Actually U Douce...Its My Team's Website Ever Heard Of Xbox Live?
> Well If u have or Havent U Should Really Hold Ur Tounge Cuz Mr. Dungeons And Dragons Makes An Xtra $2G's A Month Owning Hoes Like Yourself On A Game. For The Record I Dont Play Those Gay RPG's. Only Shooters and Sports Son.
> 
> Yes Future Is Right...I bet ur wife will be staring at my crotch when she see's a 19 Y/o with an 05 Goat Compared To ur 04!
> ...


After reading your post it’s very obvious to me that your education is of no high regards. With that said I refuse to prolong in pointless rhetoric with such an obvious intellectual prodigy as yourself; your poor spelling and horrible grammar in and of itself confirms you will not be participating as a Rhode Scholar anytime soon.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Im Sorry To Disapoint U, But if U Got A Problem Why Dont U Come Visit Me At The University Of Michigan (Ann Arbor).

- Ouch...So Wher'd U Have To Graduate From To be A Wireless Consultant.?


----------

